# Busch Gardens Howl 'O' Scream



## Biggie (Jul 29, 2009)

Well today I went to Busch Gardens in Williamsburg Virginia for Howl o Scream. Lets just say that the park itself is very beautiful to start out with. We went and did all of the coasters by day and Dark Castle. Dark Castle is a indoor fun "dark" Ride in 3d or 5d. However many d's, but it absolutely outstanding. Just waiting inline is cool to look at the architecture. Then the ride is a car on tracks with hydraulics to simulate more movements. Matched with the 3d and air/water blasts and special effects, It also is open all season long. Then we decided to go to Revenge of Pompei it is a maze under the escape from pompei water ride. It is okay, however it is cheap scares like hitting blocks of wood together or a cup on washboard. Next we went through the "Cursed" maze, which is witch themed. It is an outdoor haunt with walls constructed up using plywood and what not. The depth they created in the lighted area was great, however in the maze with color strobes it was plan plywood flat walls. It then opens up after some great characters and good scares. It seemed like gypsy style village, with my favorite flashpots and pyrotechnics, FUN. Then back into a ghilie suit covered wall, reverse psychology however. I said "ghilie suit dude area ahead" a witch in very well done make up jumps out and screams at me "No ghilies, just witchs", Actually got me. Then through some fun hallways. Then we went to do scare zones, very well thought out and good actors. Some very cool theatrical touches, such as bungies and actors on flyer harnesses. The other haunted house I had to go in was a 3-4 parter, a zombie themed "Bitten". Then "The Hunted" werewolf themed haunt. However my group didn't want to wait an 1hr 45min for it. i would have as it is an epic walkthrough, but I had my fit and we hit up the scare zones and left. Overall I only was disapointed in that they took out the haunted train ride. It was amazing for ideas and scare factor. A must go for anyone and I will return later in the season to finish the other four haunted houses.


----------

